# Berlusconi intervistato da Pellegatti a Premium Sport news delle 20.



## Sotiris (29 Maggio 2016)

Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.

Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
Ha ribadito che gli sarebbe stato chiesto dai potenziali di acquirenti di rimanere presidente del Milan per altri tre anni.

A precisa domanda di Pellegatti in merito all'effettivo valore di questa presidenza, se onoraria o no, Berlusconi ha replicato che anche un presidente onorario, se uomo/persona di valore, è in grado di indirizzare le decisioni importanti per il club.

Ha, poi, aggiunto, sempre Berlusconi, che sicuramente se dovesse concludersi la trattativa la cordata cinese collocherà dei propri uomini in società, ed alcuni di questi, di nazionalità americana, avrebbe avuto già modo di conoscerli, rimanendo favorevolmente colpito.

Berlusconi, come in tutte le ultime interviste, ha puntualizzato che in caso di mancata conclusione della trattativa l'alternativa è il Milan italiano, per il quale vedrebbe ancora bene Brocchi come allenatore.

Infine, su Ibrahimovic, Berlusconi ha detto che guadagna cifre da "Monopoli", quindi non è fattibile.

Qui l'intervista completa:

*Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di Pellegatti su Premium Sport: "Speriamo di trovare una soluzione adeguata a quello che voglio, ossia garantire investimenti per un Milan che torni ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. In questo momento stiamo trattando con queste importanti società cinesi: per me è fondamentale che ci siano le dovute garanzie perché il club stia sempre in alto. I cinesi vogliono che io rimanga come presidente per altri tre anni e io ho dato il mio assenso. Stiamo lavorando su questo aspetto. Presidente onorario? Sì, la figura sarà questa, ma visto che conta la persona, anche da presidente onorario si possono indirizzare scelte e decisioni. Saranno decisivi i prossimi 15 giorni: ci vuole la massima attenzione e pazienza senza farsi prendere dalla fretta. Se muterà il management in caso di cessione? Non so cosa faranno e come vorranno farlo ma vedremo... Se poi ovviamente tutto ciò non sarà invece possibile mi terrò volentieri il Milan e manderò avanti il progetto dell'Ital Milan. Se resto io resta pure Brocchi. Ibrahimovi ha dei costi da Monopoli, quindi impossibili"*


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Grazie 

Up


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)

non può averli conosciuti xkè non sa chi sono...la gazzetta parla chiaro  ....cmq direi che siamo finalmente alla fine di un'epoca...la salvezza è a pochi giorni di distanza...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

*Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di Pellegatti su Premium Sport: "Speriamo di trovare una soluzione adeguata a quello che voglio, ossia garantire investimenti per un Milan che torni ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. In questo momento stiamo trattando con queste importanti società cinesi: per me è fondamentale che ci siano le dovute garanzie perché il club stia sempre in alto. I cinesi vogliono che io rimanga come presidente per altri tre anni e io ho dato il mio assenso. Stiamo lavorando su questo aspetto. Presidente onorario? Sì, la figura sarà questa, ma visto che conta la persona, anche da presidente onorario si possono indirizzare scelte e decisioni. Saranno decisivi i prossimi 15 giorni: ci vuole la massima attenzione e pazienza senza farsi prendere dalla fretta. Se muterà il management in caso di cessione? Non so cosa faranno e come vorranno farlo ma vedremo... Se poi ovviamente tutto ciò non sarà invece possibile mi terrò volentieri il Milan e manderò avanti il progetto dell'Ital Milan. Se resto io resta pure Brocchi. Ibrahimovi ha dei costi da Monopoli, quindi impossibili"*


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



Quel fantoccio di Brocchi pregherà in continuazione perché la trattativa salti..Maledetto lecchino


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Entro 2 settimane sapremo tutto...grazie al cielo.


----------



## Tobi (29 Maggio 2016)

Ok almeno negli ultimi tempi è molto trasparente con i tifosi


----------



## ps18ps (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



Bhe ha confermato che sarebbe un presidente onorario mica è poco!!! Inoltre sanno già e hanno conosciuto i nuovi dirigenti. Ottime notizie


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di Pellegatti su Premium Sport: "Speriamo di trovare una soluzione adeguata a quello che voglio, ossia garantire investimenti per un Milan che torni ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. In questo momento stiamo trattando con queste importanti società cinesi: per me è fondamentale che ci siano le dovute garanzie perché il club stia sempre in alto. I cinesi vogliono che io rimanga come presidente per altri tre anni e io ho dato il mio assenso. Stiamo lavorando su questo aspetto. Presidente onorario? Sì, la figura sarà questa, ma visto che conta la persona, anche da presidente onorario si possono indirizzare scelte e decisioni. Saranno decisivi i prossimi 15 giorni: ci vuole la massima attenzione e pazienza senza farsi prendere dalla fretta. Se muterà il management in caso di cessione? Non so cosa faranno e come vorranno farlo ma vedremo... Se poi ovviamente tutto ciò non sarà invece possibile mi terrò volentieri il Milan e manderò avanti il progetto dell'Ital Milan. Se resto io resta pure Brocchi. Ibrahimovi ha dei costi da Monopoli, quindi impossibili"*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Ci siamo ragazzi , più di così cosa deve dire ???


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Perlomeno ha dato una data,speriamo che dopo questi 15\20 giorni non se ne parli più.
L'idea del ItalBrocchiMILAN non è molto allettante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2016)

Le due cose fondamentali che voglio: che lui sia solo onorario, e che il diabolico pelato sia cacciato o affiancato da qualcun altro per un periodo di tempo limitato.

Se arriva la conferma su queste due cose, e da quest'intervista percepisco delle aperture (pur con il classico linguaggio berlusconiano), io sono decisamente contento.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



Molto bene, eccezion fatta per quello spauracchio dell'ultimo paragrafetto che è sempre lì


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di Pellegatti su Premium Sport: "Speriamo di trovare una soluzione adeguata a quello che voglio, ossia garantire investimenti per un Milan che torni ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. In questo momento stiamo trattando con queste importanti società cinesi: per me è fondamentale che ci siano le dovute garanzie perché il club stia sempre in alto. I cinesi vogliono che io rimanga come presidente per altri tre anni e io ho dato il mio assenso. Stiamo lavorando su questo aspetto. Presidente onorario? Sì, la figura sarà questa, ma visto che conta la persona, anche da presidente onorario si possono indirizzare scelte e decisioni. Saranno decisivi i prossimi 15 giorni: ci vuole la massima attenzione e pazienza senza farsi prendere dalla fretta. Se muterà il management in caso di cessione? Non so cosa faranno e come vorranno farlo ma vedremo... Se poi ovviamente tutto ciò non sarà invece possibile mi terrò volentieri il Milan e manderò avanti il progetto dell'Ital Milan. Se resto io resta pure Brocchi. Ibrahimovi ha dei costi da Monopoli, quindi impossibili"*



Lol, giovani affamati come il Barcellona e l'Atletico??? qualcuno gli dica che il Barcellona spende ogni anno 100/150 mln di euro. 
Atletico un pò meno, ma sempre investe.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2016)

È la prima volta che parla di presidenza onoraria.
Ha confermato indirettamente che ci sarà un nuovo presidente e un nuovo amministratore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2016)

Le tempistiche che ha detto Berlusconi combaciano con quanto affermò Galatioto.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



Come faceva notare un paio di giorni fa l'utente Ignaxio,ogni volta svela una cosa che sbugiarda quella prima..ora si passa da presidente regista a presidente onorario..la prossima volta cosa dirà?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Cioè ragazzi in una volta sola ha confermato :

15 giorni alla chiusura 
NUOVI DIRIGENTI 
NON sarà più presidente ( quello vero non il fantoccio onorario )

Oggi è un grandissimo giorno !!!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi , più di così cosa deve dire ???



Che deve cacciare il pelato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi in una volta sola ha confermato :
> 
> 15 giorni alla chiusura
> NUOVI DIRIGENTI
> ...


----------



## ps18ps (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi in una volta sola ha confermato :
> 
> 15 giorni alla chiusura
> NUOVI DIRIGENTI
> ...


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che deve cacciare il pelato.



Ha implicitamente rivelato che decideranno i cinesi.
Galliani resterebbe temporaneamente per necessità, essendoci poco tempo per il mercato.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di Pellegatti su Premium Sport: "Speriamo di trovare una soluzione adeguata a quello che voglio, ossia garantire investimenti per un Milan che torni ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. In questo momento stiamo trattando con queste importanti società cinesi: per me è fondamentale che ci siano le dovute garanzie perché il club stia sempre in alto. I cinesi vogliono che io rimanga come presidente per altri tre anni e io ho dato il mio assenso. Stiamo lavorando su questo aspetto. Presidente onorario? Sì, la figura sarà questa, ma visto che conta la persona, anche da presidente onorario si possono indirizzare scelte e decisioni. Saranno decisivi i prossimi 15 giorni: ci vuole la massima attenzione e pazienza senza farsi prendere dalla fretta. Se muterà il management in caso di cessione? Non so cosa faranno e come vorranno farlo ma vedremo... Se poi ovviamente tutto ciò non sarà invece possibile mi terrò volentieri il Milan e manderò avanti il progetto dell'Ital Milan. Se resto io resta pure Brocchi. Ibrahimovi ha dei costi da Monopoli, quindi impossibili"*



boh, se vuoi vendere veramente, non spari la scemenza dell'italmilan, io non mi fido, è la replica della farsa bee, sono cambiati soltanto gli attori, altra cosa che non è chiara, quale sarebbe l'evento catastrofico che potrebbe far saltare questa trattativa presunta o vera?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che deve cacciare il pelato.



L ha detto implicitamente , " nuovi dirigenti " cosa pensi significhi ? Riferito a chi ? Abbiamo solo lui come dirigente . 
PS : Maiorino non conta


----------



## Andre96 (29 Maggio 2016)

@Re, ma secondo te che senso ha il discorso di Ibra se lui stesso vuole che i cinesi spendano 100-200 milioni all'anno? Mi fa un tantino preoccupare perchè se davvero non riescono a pagare Ibra come vogliamo prendere, anche in futuro, giocatori top se tutti bene o male prendono ingaggi assurdi?


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi in una volta sola ha confermato :
> 
> 15 giorni alla chiusura
> NUOVI DIRIGENTI
> ...


siamo alle battute finali.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



A me sembra che conosca sti compratori..per quale motivo Campopiano continua a dire che ancora non sa???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che deve cacciare il pelato.



Esatto, manca questa notizia (ma potrei anche accettare l'affiancamento a qualcun altro per un solo mercato, non un pagliaccio come Lucas, intendo uno serio), e poi davvero via all'orgasmo orgiastico.


----------



## marionep (29 Maggio 2016)

Consiglio di tenere a portata di mano della vaselina da qui a un paio di settimane. Tanta, tanta vaselina.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> @Re, ma secondo te che senso ha il discorso di Ibra se lui stesso vuole che i cinesi spendano 100-200 milioni all'anno? Mi fa un tantino preoccupare perchè se davvero non riescono a pagare Ibra come vogliamo prendere, anche in futuro, giocatori top se tutti bene o male prendono ingaggi assurdi?



Lo ha detto Berlusconi che Ibra ha costi da monopoli, mica lo hanno detto i cinesi  bisogna vedere se Zlatan ci aspetta e se accetta di ripartire da zero o quasi.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> boh, se vuoi vendere veramente, non spari la scemenza dell'italmilan, io non mi fido, è la replica della farsa bee, sono cambiati soltanto gli attori, altra cosa che non è chiara, quale sarebbe l'evento catastrofico che potrebbe far saltare questa trattativa presunta o vera?



Già, io non capisco una cosa, arrivati a questo punto quale sarebbe l'eventuale problema da far naufragare la trattativa??
A questo punto sono soltanto due le ipotesi:
1) O lo dice per campagna elettorale, per i famosi elettori che non vogliono il milan in mani cinese.
2)Oppure ha già in mente la scusa per rifiutare la proposta. Questa storia che si devono impegnare ad investire tanto e ogni anno, non la capisco. 

Ma secondo lui dopo 700 mln si mettono a fare un ItalcessMilan?? bah. questo è fuori di testa oppure c'è dell'altro sotto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già, io non capisco una cosa, arrivati a questo punto quale sarebbe l'eventuale problema da far naufragare la trattativa??
> A questo punto sono soltanto due le ipotesi:
> 1) O lo dice per campagna elettorale, per i famosi elettori che non vogliono il milan in mani cinese.
> 2)Oppure ha già in mente la scusa per rifiutare la proposta. Questa storia che si devono impegnare ad investire tanto e ogni anno, non la capisco.



Punto 1, siamo pur sempre sotto elezioni. C'è comunque una buona fetta di popolino che grida "nnoooo silviuccio, non ci lasciare".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già, io non capisco una cosa, arrivati a questo punto quale sarebbe l'eventuale problema da far naufragare la trattativa??
> A questo punto sono soltanto due le ipotesi:
> 1) O lo dice per campagna elettorale, per i famosi elettori che non vogliono il milan in mani cinese.
> 2)Oppure ha già in mente la scusa per rifiutare la proposta. Questa storia che si devono impegnare ad investire tanto e ogni anno, non la capisco.
> ...



Ovviamente la prima che hai detto: è in campagna elettorale e deve far contenti un po' tutti. Ma chiaramente quando parla dei cinesi dice il vero, la balla dell'ItalMilan è un perfetto spauracchio per tenersi vicino quegli elettori contrari alla cessione.


----------



## Andre96 (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto Berlusconi che Ibra ha costi da monopoli, mica lo hanno detto i cinesi  bisogna vedere se Zlatan ci aspetta e se accetta di ripartire da zero o quasi.



è quello che pensavo pure io ma mi serve fiducia da persone di fiducia 
Speriamo bene, soprattutto speriamo che in caso arrivino i cinesi spendano davvero come PSG e City, la possibilità che spendano come Thohir io ancora non posso escluderla al 100 % chi può mai saperlo davvero...certo che se puntano a fare i fighi in Cina e a fare figa la Cina devono spendere per forza... ma il condizionale è d'obbligo.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

L'unico motivo del quale questa cessione potrebbe saltare, è che i Cinesi non hanno sti 500 mln di euro. Ripeto appena Marina vede nel suo conto +500.000.000 in verde, vendono in due secondi.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Punto 1, siamo pur sempre sotto elezioni. C'è comunque una buona fetta di popolino che grida "nnoooo silviuccio, non ci lasciare".





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la prima che hai detto: è in campagna elettorale e deve far contenti un po' tutti. Ma chiaramente quando parla dei cinesi dice il vero, la balla dell'ItalMilan è un perfetto spauracchio per tenersi vicino quegli elettori contrari alla cessione.



E questo si ricollegherebbe anche con il video Facebook. Beh che dire, continuiamo a pregare in attesa delle firme.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2016)

Io ho sentito quello che volevo sentire, ormai ci siamo.

La butto li: un paio di giorni prima delle elezioni ci sarà una grossa accelerata, e attorno al 20 (dopo i ballottaggi) sarà firmato il preliminare di vendita.

Poi circa a metà luglio si fa il closing, a mercato già aperto e coi primi botti in casa (magari un ragazzone svedese giovane di cui parlano molto bene...  )


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già, io non capisco una cosa, arrivati a questo punto quale sarebbe l'eventuale problema da far naufragare la trattativa??
> A questo punto sono soltanto due le ipotesi:
> 1) O lo dice per campagna elettorale, per i famosi elettori che non vogliono il milan in mani cinese.
> 2)Oppure ha già in mente la scusa per rifiutare la proposta. Questa storia che si devono impegnare ad investire tanto e ogni anno, non la capisco.
> ...



Chiaramente ci sono ancora alcune clausole da sistemare o addirittura il prezzo...parlando di italmilan fa capire che non ha problemi a continuare così(anche se sa perfettamente che è dura)


----------



## Doctore (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la prima che hai detto: è in campagna elettorale e deve far contenti un po' tutti. Ma chiaramente quando parla dei cinesi dice il vero, *la balla dell'ItalMilan è un perfetto spauracchio per tenersi vicino quegli elettori contrari alla cessione.*


Sta cosa dei tifosi elettori ci credo poco...mai sentito un berlusconiano tifoso milanista che chiede al presidente di non vendere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico motivo del quale questa cessione potrebbe saltare, è che i Cinesi non hanno sti 500 mln di euro. Ripeto appena Marina vede nel suo conto +500.000.000 in verde, vendono in due secondi.



Le coperture bancarie sono la prima cosa che controllano le società in questo casi , dai ragazzi ci siamo .... Dovrebbe accadere una catastrofe per far saltare tutto .

Considera che mancano 15 giorni ad un cambio EPOCALE .


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le coperture bancarie sono la prima cosa che controllano le società in questo casi , dai ragazzi ci siamo .... Dovrebbe accadere una catastrofe per far saltare tutto .
> 
> Considera che mancano 15 giorni ad un cambio EPOCALE .



Non mi intendo di sta roba.. però anche con Bee hanno controllato le coperture. Hanno firmato pure il preliminare solo che i 480.000.000 non venivano versati. Per questo che con con Bean non si fece nulla.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2016)

Il complottismo cresce, conoscerà a breve i nomi, non li vuole dire perché? Perché non esistono? 

Comunque o ci sarà la svolta o ci sarà il declino, fortunatamente non sarà più tanto lento, ma sarà rapidissimo.

Fra 2 settimane la verità.


----------



## robs91 (29 Maggio 2016)

Positiva la parte sul presidente onorario e sul management.Male la parte sull'ItalMilan,non mi piace sto fatto che si tenga sempre pronta una via di fuga.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chiaramente ci sono ancora alcune clausole da sistemare o addirittura il prezzo...parlando di italmilan fa capire che non ha problemi a continuare così(anche se sa perfettamente che è dura)



Il prezzo ? Clausole ? Ma ragazzi con chi pensate di avere a che fare ? Non stiamo parlando della salumeria di Giuseppe che vende il box.
Qui ci sono PROFESSIONISTI che per prima cosa hanno stabilito PREZZO + PAGAMENTO + AFFIDABILITÀ BANCARIE .

Poi hanno iniziato la Due Diligence .


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il prezzo ? Clausole ? Ma ragazzi con chi pensate di avere a che fare ? Non stiamo parlando della salumeria di Giuseppe che vende il box.
> Qui ci sono PROFESSIONISTI che per prima cosa hanno stabilito PREZZO + PAGAMENTO + AFFIDABILITÀ BANCARIE .
> 
> Poi hanno iniziato la Due Diligence .


Allora non capisco proprio perchè continui a parlare di Italmilan...


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Consiglio di tenere a portata di mano della vaselina da qui a un paio di settimane. Tanta, tanta vaselina.



Ho fatto una bella scorta.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Maggio 2016)

io alla fine resto tranquillo, se salta tutto, tanti saluti a fester e soci, tiferò contro come faccio ormai da anni, non c'è problema


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il prezzo ? Clausole ? Ma ragazzi con chi pensate di avere a che fare ? Non stiamo parlando della salumeria di Giuseppe che vende il box.
> Qui ci sono PROFESSIONISTI che per prima cosa hanno stabilito PREZZO + PAGAMENTO + AFFIDABILITÀ BANCARIE .
> 
> Poi hanno iniziato la Due Diligence .



Anche con Mister Bee erano le solite cose.. la verità è che finche non paghi non si fa nulla. 

Esempio semplice. Voglio compare una macchina da te facciamo a 14.000 euro poi ti porto in banca e ti faccio vedere che nel conto ho 15.000 euro. Però fin tanto che io non ti faccio il bonifico io la macchina la vedo col binocolo.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io alla fine resto tranquillo, se salta tutto, tanti saluti a fester e soci, tiferò contro come faccio ormai da anni, non c'è problema



Però farci illudere per poi distruggerci così è da veri maledetti. Per non dire altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora non capisco proprio perchè continui a parlare di Italmilan...



Perché mediaticamente deve tenersi buoni anche gli ultimi 3 pirla che lo votano e sono gli stessi che lo chiamano " presidente " o che vogliono si tenga il Milan .


----------



## LukeLike (29 Maggio 2016)

Quindi sa che questi cinesi sono seri, sa che lo vogliono far rimanere presidente per tre anni però non sa chi sono 'sti cinesi? Ahahaha


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché mediaticamente deve tenersi buoni anche gli ultimi 3 pirla che lo votano e sono gli stessi che lo chiamano " presidente " o che vogliono si tenga il Milan .



Si ma ad un certo punto conviene dire la verità altrimenti dopo perdi anche quegli ultimi 3 pirla...evidentemente sono ancora davvero in fase di trattativa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche con Mister Bee erano le solite cose.. la verità è che finche non paghi non si fa nulla.
> 
> Esempio semplice. Voglio compare una macchina da te facciamo a 14.000 euro poi ti porto in banca e ti faccio vedere che nel conto ho 15.000 euro. Però fin tanto che io non ti faccio il bonifico io la macchina la vedo col binocolo.



Sì certo , ma normalmente ( quindi non il fantoccio di Bee ) se si hanno le coperture finanziarie le operazioni si chiudono .


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

le dichiarazioni sono OTTIME
la parte sull ital.milan è PESSIMA 
mi viene in mente una cosa però: oltre ad esserci la solita motivazione elettorale puo anche darsi che ribadisca sempre il concetto ital-milan per un fatto di forza contrattuale con i cinesi....sono comunque sempre in trattativa....come dire sono sempre io il venditore...

quindi resto MODERATAMENTE ottimista..


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché mediaticamente deve tenersi buoni anche gli ultimi 3 pirla che lo votano e sono gli stessi che lo chiamano " presidente " o che vogliono si tenga il Milan .



Si è vero, qualche "folle" c'è ancora. Ma ricordiamoci chi è il nano, quindi vi consiglio di mantenere almeno un minimo i piedi per terra, io stesso ci sono momenti in cui volo. Ma sappiamo tutti di cosa è capace lo psico.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dei tifosi elettori ci credo poco...mai sentito un berlusconiano tifoso milanista che chiede al presidente di non vendere.



Guardati Topcalcio 24 quando ci sono le telefonate degli spettatori, e scoprirai che ci sono.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sì certo , ma normalmente ( quindi non il fantoccio di Bee ) se si hanno le coperture finanziarie le operazioni si chiudono .



Se ti vai a rileggere le dichiarazioni su Bee sono praticamente le stesse con la differenza che finalmente parla di cedere la maggioranza!!!


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le dichiarazioni sono OTTIME
> la parte sull ital.milan è PESSIMA
> mi viene in mente una cosa però: oltre ad esserci la solita motivazione elettorale puo anche darsi che ribadisca sempre il concetto ital-milan per un fatto di forza contrattuale con i cinesi....sono comunque sempre in trattativa....come dire sono sempre io il venditore...
> 
> quindi resto MODERATAMENTE ottimista..


E'quello che penso anche io...forza contrattuale per strappare le ultime 2-3 clausole...non avrebbe senso mentire ai suoi ultimi 4 cani di elettori per un votuccio in più a Roma.Penso che vorrà avere un seguito politico post Milan e mentire fino all'ultimo con sto ItalMilan non è che sia proprio il massimo della furberia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2016)

Tente in considerazione anche l'orgoglio smisurato di quest'uomo, e il su oegocentrismo. Fino all'ultimo secondo utile prima della firma rilascerà dichiarazioni ambigue, come quelle sull'ItalMilan, per non dare la sensazione di una resa totale.

E proprio considerando quell'orgoglio, già il fatto che abbiamo pesanti dichiarazioni in chiave cessione, è molto rilevante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guardati Topcalcio 24 quando ci sono le telefonate degli spettatori, e scoprirai che ci sono.



Guardati FB del nano , sono tutti sopra i 60 ma qualche pirla incredibilmente che lo vota c'e


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io alla fine resto tranquillo, se salta tutto, tanti saluti a fester e soci, tiferò contro come faccio ormai da anni, non c'è problema



Grande! Anche io


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

è quasi comica la parte in cui dice che i cinesi gli hanno chiesto di restare presidente altri 3 anni "e io ho accettato"


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



Si trova il video? Le parole si possono interpretare in molti modi


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Se fra una settimana continua a nominare questo ItalMilan allora si comincerò a preoccuparmi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si trova il video? Le parole si possono interpretare in molti modi



Sportmediaset ancora non lo carica


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ragazzi io da altre fonti ho letto che ha detto che stanno trattando per la questione ''presidente per altri 3 anni''e dice che superata questa clausola allora possono concludere.In poche parole è l'ultimo scoglio che impedisce la cessione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



*Intervista caricata anche tra le breaking news del sito ufficiale.*


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi io da altre fonti ho letto che ha detto che stanno trattando per la questione ''presidente per altri 3 anni''e dice che superata questa clausola allora possono concludere.In poche parole è l'ultimo scoglio che impedisce la cessione.



Quali fonti?


----------



## Sotiris (29 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si trova il video? Le parole si possono interpretare in molti modi



Il tono è anche una cosa personale, a livello di sensazioni.
Io l'ho sentito e mi sembrava che la cosa dell'Italmilan venisse descritta come ipotesi dell'irrealtà, tanto per, davvero poco convinto. Esattamente come a TL qualche giorno fa.
Anche quando ha risposto sul ruolo di presidente mi pareva come fosse già fatto che sarà presidente onorario, cioè parlava già come a difendere il suo nuovo ruolo (di presidente onorario).
Ma ripeto queste sensazioni personali, tu ascoltandolo magari ne avrai diverse.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quali fonti?



Su sportmediaset...ma ho visto che c è anche in prima pagina,ho letto male.Dice che la questione su cui stanno lavorando è la presidenza triennale,risolto quel problema allora si potrà scegliere il nuovo presidente...io ci leggo delle diatribe di fondo per questa richiesta assurda. 3 anni di Berlusconi onorario sono insopportabili.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il tono è anche una cosa personale, a livello di sensazioni.
> Io l'ho sentito e mi sembrava che la cosa dell'Italmilan venisse descritta come ipotesi dell'irrealtà, tanto per, davvero poco convinto. Esattamente come a TL qualche giorno fa.
> Anche quando ha risposto sul ruolo di presidente mi pareva come fosse già fatto che sarà presidente onorario, cioè parlava già come a difendere il suo nuovo ruolo (di presidente onorario).
> Ma ripeto queste sensazioni personali, tu ascoltandolo magari ne avrai diverse.


Anche io l'ho ascoltato e ho interpretato così.. Cioè che lui ormai è rassegnato ad avere venduto(secondo me è stato spinto da fininvest e dai figli)... Secondo me fino a poco tempo fa i cinesi volevano il 100% ma hanno acconsentito a lasciargli la presidenza onoraria con il 30%..ed infatti quando ha parlato di management ha detto in poche parole che spetterà ai cinesi deciderlo


----------



## Sotiris (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi io da altre fonti ho letto che ha detto che stanno trattando per la questione ''presidente per altri 3 anni''e dice che superata questa clausola allora possono concludere.In poche parole è l'ultimo scoglio che impedisce la cessione.



Ho sentito l'intervista una sola volta alle 20 circa sul canale 380 di Premium Sport news, quindi posso sbagliarmi.
Però a me sembra abbia ripetuto che gli hanno chiesto di essere presidente, mi sento piuttosto sicuro su questo.
Per questo Pellegatti gli ha chiesto di specificare che tipo di presidente, effettivo o onorario.
Invece ha insistito come sempre sulla necessità che questa cordata garantisca gli investimenti per tornare a dominare in Italia, Europa, Mondo, ecc ecc, come suo solito slogan.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ho sentito l'intervista una sola volta alle 20 circa sul canale 380 di Premium Sport news, quindi posso sbagliarmi.
> Però a me sembra abbia ripetuto che gli hanno chiesto di essere presidente, mi sento piuttosto sicuro su questo.
> Per questo Pellegatti gli ha chiesto di specificare che tipo di presidente, effettivo o onorario.
> Invece ha insistito come sempre sulla necessità che questa cordata garantisca gli investimenti per tornare a dominare in Italia, Europa, Mondo, ecc ecc, come suo solito slogan.


Io invece riallacciandomi alle parole dove disse che lo volevano cacciare ho paura che il nodo dell'accordo sia tutto lì...e ho paura che il pazzo faccia saltare tutto per ste sciocchezze..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Su sportmediaset...ma ho visto che c è anche in prima pagina,ho letto male.Dice che la questione su cui stanno lavorando è la presidenza triennale,risolto quel problema allora si potrà scegliere il nuovo presidente...io ci leggo delle diatribe di fondo per questa richiesta assurda. 3 anni di Berlusconi onorario sono insopportabili.



Anche su uno dei più conosciuti siti di news sul Milan c'è un virgolettato in merito che non ha molto senso in effetti. 
In pratica B. dice che i cinesi lo vogliono come presidente onorario per tre anni e lui ha dato il suo benestare...
Poi continua dicendo che stanno lavorando su questo e, se troveranno un accordo, come ultimo compito della sua trentennale presidenza lui avrà il compito di trovare il successore migliore per il Milan.

WTF?


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io invece riallacciandomi alle parole dove disse che lo volevano cacciare ho paura che il nodo dell'accordo sia tutto lì...e ho paura che il pazzo faccia saltare tutto per ste sciocchezze..



Stavolta non decide il nano
Tocca a fininvest


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Anche su uno dei più conosciuti siti di news sul Milan c'è un virgolettato in merito che non ha molto senso in effetti.
> In pratica B. dice che i cinesi lo vogliono come presidente onorario per tre anni e lui ha dato il suo benestare...
> Poi continua dicendo che stanno lavorando su questo e, se troveranno un accordo, come ultimo compito della sua trentennale presidenza lui avrà il compito di trovare il successore migliore per il Milan.
> 
> WTF?



Ecco,bravo....due cose discordanti tra loro che mi fanno capire che non c è accordo..


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Stavolta non decide il nano
> Tocca a fininvest



Dai..fininvest è Berlusconi.Se silvio cede è per fare un favore ai figli che glielo chiedono in ginocchio non certo per ordini superiori.
Dai su...Marina e Piersilvio..cosa vuoi che comandino?


----------



## robs91 (29 Maggio 2016)

Staranno trattando sul ruolo di quel farabutto di Fester,altro che presidenza onoraria.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco,bravo....due cose discordanti tra loro che mi fanno capire che non c è accordo..



Si, ma soffermati anche sull'ultima parte...
Che cavolo vuol dire? Se trovano l'accordo...lui poi deve trovare un successore?
E' un no sense completo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Berlusconi presidente onorario: "questa è una dichiarazione importante...sta accettando l'idea di restare presidente onorario, come scrivo da giorni "*


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il tono è anche una cosa personale, a livello di sensazioni.
> Io l'ho sentito e mi sembrava che la cosa dell'Italmilan venisse descritta come ipotesi dell'irrealtà, tanto per, davvero poco convinto. Esattamente come a TL qualche giorno fa.
> Anche quando ha risposto sul ruolo di presidente mi pareva come fosse già fatto che sarà presidente onorario, cioè parlava già come a difendere il suo nuovo ruolo (di presidente onorario).
> Ma ripeto queste sensazioni personali, tu ascoltandolo magari ne avrai diverse.



Sì esatto, poi però molti titoli giornalistici avevano toni ben diversi da quello che avevo interpretato io


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Berlusconi presidente onorario: "questa è una dichiarazione importante...sta accettando l'idea di restare presidente onorario, come scrivo da giorni "*



.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Dai..fininvest è Berlusconi.Se silvio cede è per fare un favore ai figli che glielo chiedono in ginocchio non certo per ordini superiori.
> Dai su...Marina e Piersilvio..cosa vuoi che comandino?



Berlusconi non ha neanche potere di firma se è' per questo..


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di Pellegatti su Premium Sport: "Speriamo di trovare una soluzione adeguata a quello che voglio, ossia garantire investimenti per un Milan che torni ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. In questo momento stiamo trattando con queste importanti società cinesi: per me è fondamentale che ci siano le dovute garanzie perché il club stia sempre in alto. I cinesi vogliono che io rimanga come presidente per altri tre anni e io ho dato il mio assenso. Stiamo lavorando su questo aspetto. Presidente onorario? Sì, la figura sarà questa, ma visto che conta la persona, anche da presidente onorario si possono indirizzare scelte e decisioni. Saranno decisivi i prossimi 15 giorni: ci vuole la massima attenzione e pazienza senza farsi prendere dalla fretta. Se muterà il management in caso di cessione? Non so cosa faranno e come vorranno farlo ma vedremo... Se poi ovviamente tutto ciò non sarà invece possibile mi terrò volentieri il Milan e manderò avanti il progetto dell'Ital Milan. Se resto io resta pure Brocchi. Ibrahimovi ha dei costi da Monopoli, quindi impossibili"*







Tobi ha scritto:


> Ok almeno negli ultimi tempi è molto trasparente con i tifosi



Ehm, è in campagna elettorale


----------



## marionep (29 Maggio 2016)

A me la pantomima di regime col consueto finale condito da visita urgente dal proctologo sembra sempre più scontata, ma evidentemente interpreto la realtà in modo differente dalla maggioranza degli altri utenti. Io assegno 5 possibilità su 100 a questa fantomatica transazione di andare in porto, e non uno zero spaccato per il solo fatto che Robin Li o Evergrande non hanno ancora smentito i rumors come invece mi sarei aspettato. Non in forma ufficiale, almeno.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



se rimane Berlusconi, rimane anche Galliani secondo me, anche con i cinesi...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> A me la pantomima di regime col consueto finale condito da visita urgente dal proctologo sembra sempre più scontata, ma evidentemente interpreto la realtà in modo differente dalla maggioranza degli altri utenti. Io assegno 5 possibilità su 100 a questa fantomatica transazione di andare in porto, e non uno zero spaccato per il solo fatto che Robin Li o Evergrande non hanno ancora smentito i rumors come invece mi sarei aspettato. Non in forma ufficiale, almeno.



Non sei il solo, 5 su 100 le considero anche troppe.
Fortunatamente, comunque vada, non durerà a lungo.


----------



## marionep (29 Maggio 2016)

con questa pagliacciata Berlusconi sta ufficialmente uccidendo il club, perchè lo rende inappetibile e praticamente invendibile fino al momento della sua dipartita. Quando, immagino, verrà rilevato a prezzo di saldo da Galliani e qualche suo compagno di merende. 
Questo glorioso club sta morendo, affondando giorno dopo giorno, e come sul Titanic la gente balla, canta e pensa ad Ibra...


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2016)

Olè, un po di pessimismo cosmico a caso fa sempre bene


----------



## Tobi (29 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> con questa pagliacciata Berlusconi sta ufficialmente uccidendo il club, perchè lo rende inappetibile e praticamente invendibile fino al momento della sua dipartita. Quando, immagino, verrà rilevato a prezzo di saldo da Galliani e qualche suo compagno di merende.
> Questo glorioso club sta morendo, affondando giorno dopo giorno, e come sul Titanic la gente balla, canta e pensa ad Ibra...




Per quanto possa essere meschino penso che dopo 30 anni comunque un pò ci sia affezzionato e cerca di vendere ad un gruppo solido. Ovviamente da imprenditore vuole ricavare il piu possibile dall'investimento, 1 anno fa chiedeva un miliardo, oggi le pretese si sono abbassate a 500 milioni + 200 di debiti per la maggioranza, se perde questo treno il Milan nell'arco dei prossimi 2 anni scenderà ancora ulteriormente di valutazione e sono certo che questo non lo vuole nessuno in Fininvest.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Silvio sto giro vedi di non fare scherzi.


----------



## gabuz (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...


Prima lo volevano cacciare e invece ora gli hanno chiesto di rimanere presidente per 3 anni. Quale delle due?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Maggio 2016)

Silvio tu vendi ed io a queste amministrative ti do il voto..

Dimmi... Dove metto la x???


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2016)

Insiste sempre sul punto

"devono promettere di investire sul mercato tanto e ogni anno"

evidentemente non ha ancora queste garanzie..


----------



## fra29 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...



Posso dire che se il pazzo nano davvero non avesse voluto vendere fin dall'inizio avrebbe apparecchiato perfettamente per uscirne con meno danni possibili? volente o nolente nell'ultimo mese di elezioni si parla tantissimo di lui e del suo Milan. 
Tutte le voci prima del voto portano alla firma (come richiesto dai tifosi con le migliaia di post sui suoi social), qualche voto sicuramente di gente priva di cervello con sta storiella lo ottiene. Nel frattempo continua a ripetere in loop la storia dell'impegno richiesto ai cinesi per riportare in alto il Milan (alla luce del suo impegno copioso di questi anni). E qualche altro voto lo porta a casa (il bresidende pensa al bene del nostro Milan, si merita il mio voto).
Finita la tornata elettorale torna sui suoi passi tenendosi il giocattolo a cui lui nemmeno per un secondo ha pensato di rinunciarvi e l'alibi è già bello e confezionato: io volevo vendere ma non garantivano i 150 milioni annui per riportarci in alto. Io il nuovo Thoirchio non lo voglio per il mio Milan. A questo punto resto io e si va avanti con il progetto dell'Italmilan con i migliori giovani del nostro vivaio..".
solo pessimismo cosmico leopardiano o conosco troppo bene il mio pollo?


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Insiste sempre sul punto
> 
> "devono promettere di investire sul mercato tanto e ogni anno"
> 
> evidentemente non ha ancora queste garanzie..



Ma figurati... ma secondo voi a Berlusconi davvero interessa che i futuri proprietari investano nel Milan e non nei soldi che prenderà lui o ai poteri che gli lasceranno?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (29 Maggio 2016)

Ho letto gli ultimi tweet di Campopiano: è sempre cauto e non dà per scontato che sia tutto a posto. Dice che tutto procede ma insiste nel dire che tutto dipende da SB. Insomma, non è ancora fatta.
Continuo a pensare che la nostra salvezza sarebbe che SB si convincesse che il Milan non è più uno strumento politico di consenso.
*Non vi fate venire in mente di votarlo*, in ogni caso (anche se sta dando l'impressione che venderà)


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non sei il solo, 5 su 100 le considero anche troppe.
> Fortunatamente, comunque vada, non durerà a lungo.



Durerà ancora a lungo,dopo il 15 giugno troveranno un altra scusa per aver rimandato...Domani buone notizie poi martedì conferme e poi sciabolata morbida che ne sapremo di più a fine settimana al massimo inizio prossima,è più di 1 anno che va avanti cosi.
Poi dare ascolto a quello che dice Berlusconi in campagna elettorale è da pazzi.
I giornali devono vendere e poi oramai ai tifosi del Milan è l'unica cosa su cui possono sognare per riavere un Milan competitivo è proprio la cessione ..Anche per questo forum se non ci fosse questa notizia chi si metterebbe a commentare il Milan attuale ? o parlare del mercato di Pvaletti o il rinnovo di Balotelli ?
Spero tanto di sbagliarle,ma l'unica che mi spiace è che alla fine di questo circo in parecchi ci rimarranno male.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2016)

Ma dove posso vedere l'intervista?? c'è un link?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

Un presidente onorario non vale una cippa. Solo un nome mediatico. 
Che lo mettano presidente onorario a vita, gli dedichino uno stadio, una città... basta che gli tolgano qualunque potere esecutivo e caccino Galliani. Dopo si che si ragiona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un presidente onorario non vale una cippa. Solo un nome mediatico.
> Che lo mettano presidente onorario a vita, gli dedichino uno stadio, una città... basta che gli tolgano qualunque potere esecutivo e caccino Galliani. Dopo si che si ragiona.


Soprattutto caccino Galliani .


----------



## addox (30 Maggio 2016)

Questi due non molleranno l'osso tanto facilmente, troppi interessi intorno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Aggingo un'altra cosa: secondo voi è normale che Berlusconi abbia iniziato a parlare così tanto della cessione? Siamo già alla terza intervista sulla cessione, oltre a tutte le battutine sui cinesi. Ricordate quando più di un anno fa si parlava di cessione del Milan e puntualmente Fininvest rilasciava un comunicato, un minuto dopo, per dire che non avevano intenzione di vendere? Adesso Berlusconi va a dire in TV che venderà (!) e ci lamentiamo pure? Dai, è fatta. Grazie al cielo è finita un'epoca. 



addox ha scritto:


> Questi due non molleranno l'osso tanto facilmente, troppi interessi intorno.


Per ora c'è un solo interesse: i 750 milioni che Berlusconi incasserebbe da questa cessione, scrollandosi un club pieno di debiti e qualitativamente azzerato.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2016)

15 giorni ragazzi, aspettiamo bene, poi forse torniamo a parlare di un progetto da Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questa sera, a Premium Sport news delle 20.00 è andata in onda un'intervista in esclusiva di Pellegatti a Silvio Berlusconi, dove si è parlato della possibile cessione del Milan.
> 
> Berlusconi ha confermato che sussiste una trattativa con una cordate cinese.
> Ha sottolineato che i prossimi 15 giorni saranno decisivi e che non bisogna avere fretta.
> ...


Al "progetto" Ital-Milan non crede neanche lui.
Aveva pure affermato qualche giorno fa, da Ravezzani se non sbaglio, che è una strategia poco attuabile in quanto i tifosi hanno poca pazienza (?) e che servono capitali ingenti per tornare a dei livelli che ci competono.
Tra l'altro questo progetto disgraziato non è neanche avallato dai fatti, altrimenti non vai a dire che non rinnovi al giocatore (Balotelli) che, stando a tutti i giornali e a Galliani, il quale dichiarò che si mise a piangere perchè aveva visto Balotelli correre dietro a un giocatore per rubargli la palla, avrebbe dovuto rappresentare questo progetto.
Ah, dimenticavo che il signor Vangioni, ultimo acquisto fatto, non è ne' giovane e ne' italiano.
Il fatto che continui a ripetere che questi cinesi debbano immettere grosse somme per tornare al vertice non fa altro che alimentare le speranze di quei suoi sostenitori che persistono nel votarlo, nella speranza di accaparrarsi qualche voto nelle comunali di Roma e Milano.
Anche il fatto del tanto sbandierato e infame progetto Ital-Milan (mi fa ribrezzo solo a scriverlo), non serve altro che tener buoni i suoi elettori che vorrebbero un Milan tutto italiano che lotti col Sassuolo e con la Lazio per un posto in Europa League, visto che seguire questo progetto, in questo periodo storico in cui l'Italia ha la rosa più imbarazzante di tutti i tempi, è una cosa che solo chi è fuori dal mondo si auspicherebbe.
In pratica dicendo che vuole vendere ai cinesi perchè cacciano tanti soldi altrimenti via all'Ital-Milan, fa contenti un po' tutti.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Io continuo a pensare che i cinesi non lo vogliono per 3 anni ma a cessione totale lo vorrebbero fuori dai maroon5..
Lo ribadisce ad ogni intervista,dice anche che stanno trattando su questo punto e se non trovano l'accordo è felice di continuare con l'ItalMilan,per metterli pressione. Mi paiono indizi più che espliciti, che fanno capire che il nodo sia tutto lì.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Nel CorSport odierno vengono riportate le frasi di Berlusconi e quella sul suo successore viene trascritta meglio infatti ora si comprende: «Loro (i cinesi; ndr) vogliono che io resti alla presidenza per tre anni - ha spiegato - Siamo arrivati alla fase decisiva, se i cinesi accettano le condizioni che abbiamo messo io sono spinto a trovare un successore adeguato per fari ripartire il Milan e farlo tornare ai vertici».*


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Tutto bello, ma quel "se vogliono stare alle mie condizioni mi fa tremare non poco


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Maggio 2016)

Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nel CorSport odierno vengono riportate le frasi di Berlusconi e quella sul suo successore viene trascritta meglio infatti ora si comprende: «Loro (i cinesi; ndr) vogliono che io resti alla presidenza per tre anni - ha spiegato - Siamo arrivati alla fase decisiva, se i cinesi accettano le condizioni che abbiamo messo io sono spinto a trovare un successore adeguato per fari ripartire il Milan e farlo tornare ai vertici».*



 ci sono già io!!


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nel CorSport odierno vengono riportate le frasi di Berlusconi e quella sul suo successore viene trascritta meglio infatti ora si comprende: «Loro (i cinesi; ndr) vogliono che io resti alla presidenza per tre anni - ha spiegato - Siamo arrivati alla fase decisiva, se i cinesi accettano le condizioni che abbiamo messo io sono spinto a trovare un successore adeguato per fari ripartire il Milan e farlo tornare ai vertici».*



Sono in battaglia..


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Insiste sempre sul punto
> 
> "devono promettere di investire sul mercato tanto e ogni anno"
> 
> evidentemente non ha ancora queste garanzie..



Garanzie un pò assurde, non credi??
Sarà campagna elettorale o chissà cosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Durerà ancora a lungo,dopo il 15 giugno troveranno un altra scusa per aver rimandato...Domani buone notizie poi martedì conferme e poi sciabolata morbida che ne sapremo di più a fine settimana al massimo inizio prossima,è più di 1 anno che va avanti cosi.
> Poi dare ascolto a quello che dice Berlusconi in campagna elettorale è da pazzi.
> I giornali devono vendere e poi oramai ai tifosi del Milan è l'unica cosa su cui possono sognare per riavere un Milan competitivo è proprio la cessione ..Anche per questo forum se non ci fosse questa notizia chi si metterebbe a commentare il Milan attuale ? o parlare del mercato di Pvaletti o il rinnovo di Balotelli ?
> Spero tanto di sbagliarle,ma l'unica che mi spiace è che alla fine di questo circo in parecchi ci rimarranno male.



Tra poco più di un mese veramente la squadra dovrebbe iniziare il raduno. Il tempo passa. Non credo si possa andare per le lunghe!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra poco più di un mese veramente la squadra dovrebbe iniziare il raduno. Il tempo passa. Non credo si possa andare per le lunghe!!!!



Su questo punto non c è da preoccuparsi...Fininvest nel comunicato disse ''tempistiche compatibili con la nuova stagione''.Berlusconi parla di 2 settimane.Galatioto con sicurezza e disinvoltura addirittura diceva che si chiudeva in 6 settimane ovvero i primi di giugno,o al massimo in 8.Logico che ai cinesi preme molto cominciare a programmare subito perchè c è molto da fare per ricostruire un identità.

Credo stiano solo bisticciando sul nodo presidenza onoraria.Alla fine arriveranno ad un compromesso.


----------



## BELOUFA (30 Maggio 2016)

Le condizioni solitamente le dette chi ha più potenza economica.......non le detta chi vende o chi acquista......semplicemente le detta chi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico.....
Qui c'è un venditore che DEVE cedere e un possibile acquirente che se non compra ci campa bene ugualmente e troverà altra a stretto giro....che si chiamino inter,lazio,marsiglia,dortumunt ecc.....
quindi il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'hanno i cinesi, per loro il milan è un opportunità senza eguali nel panorama calcistico perché è un marchio con un appeal tra i primi 5/6 al mondo però a conti fatti ai cinesi importa poco il coloro della maglia.

Le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi da sempre vanno inquadrate in un ottica di propaganda, sono parole indirizzate all'orecchio di plausibili elettori, direi però che anche in campo politico ormai il suo destino ormai è segnato, che gli concedano una carica feticcia come quella di presidente onorario poco importa.......ha 80 anni......è un uomo finito.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Su questo punto non c è da preoccuparsi...Fininvest nel comunicato disse ''tempistiche compatibili con la nuova stagione''.Berlusconi parla di 2 settimane.Galatioto con sicurezza e disinvoltura addirittura diceva che si chiudeva in 6 settimane ovvero i primi di giugno,o al massimo in 8.Logico che ai cinesi preme molto cominciare a programmare subito perchè c è molto da fare per ricostruire un identità.
> 
> Credo stiano solo bisticciando sul nodo presidenza onoraria.Alla fine arriveranno ad un compromesso.



'Tempistiche compatibili con la nuova stagione' può voler dire tutto in un senso o nell'altro. Comunque c'è da trovare un allenatore e ricostruire la squadra. Parlo solo di campo e di questioni tecniche e non di passaggi societari. Su questo argomento aspetto speranzoso. Credo la ragnatela di contatti coi procuratori sia già stata tessuta e qualche calciatore già bloccato(kovacic?). La scelta dell'allenatore potrebbe farci capire e dedurre molte cose però misteriosamente ancora non si sa nulla a riguardo.
Devo dire però che gli ambienti esterni a noi , che siano tifosi, giornalisti o addetti ai lavori, veramente danno poco credito a tutta questa storia. Speriamo siano solo marmotte , scoiattoli e castori intenti a rosicare per costruire una diga di invidia.


----------



## marionep (30 Maggio 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto delle put*tanate che leggiamo ed ascoltiamo ogni giorno, credendoci pure? 200 milioni annui per un club non sono stati spesi nemmeno dal fondo sovrano del Qatar per il PSG (patrimonio del fondo: 250 miliardi di dollari, coi quali si potrebbero comprare l'intera Cina, altro che Alibaba e i 40 ladroni). Basta con le put*tanate di regime, basta!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle put*tanate che leggiamo ed ascoltiamo ogni giorno, credendoci pure? 200 milioni annui per un club non sono stati spesi nemmeno dal fondo sovrano del Qatar per il PSG (patrimonio del fondo: 250 miliardi di dollari, coi quali si potrebbero comprare l'intera Cina, altro che Alibaba e i 40 ladroni). Basta con le put*tanate di regime, basta!



Vorrà esser lodato per l'amore per la causa. Il buon silvio che si immola per la patria!!!!!!


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Su questo punto non c è da preoccuparsi...Fininvest nel comunicato disse ''tempistiche compatibili con la nuova stagione''.Berlusconi parla di 2 settimane.Galatioto con sicurezza e disinvoltura addirittura diceva che si chiudeva in 6 settimane ovvero i primi di giugno,o al massimo in 8.Logico che ai cinesi preme molto cominciare a programmare subito perchè c è molto da fare per ricostruire un identità.
> 
> Credo stiano solo bisticciando sul nodo presidenza onoraria.Alla fine arriveranno ad un compromesso.





marionep ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle put*tanate che leggiamo ed ascoltiamo ogni giorno, credendoci pure? 200 milioni annui per un club non sono stati spesi nemmeno dal fondo sovrano del Qatar per il PSG (patrimonio del fondo: 250 miliardi di dollari, coi quali si potrebbero comprare l'intera Cina, altro che Alibaba e i 40 ladroni). Basta con le put*tanate di regime, basta!



Se Cina sarà, spenderanno.

Non spendono 700 milioni per guardare la prossima Champions dal divano.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle put*tanate che leggiamo ed ascoltiamo ogni giorno, credendoci pure? 200 milioni annui per un club non sono stati spesi nemmeno dal fondo sovrano del Qatar per il PSG (patrimonio del fondo: 250 miliardi di dollari, coi quali si potrebbero comprare l'intera Cina, altro che Alibaba e i 40 ladroni). Basta con le put*tanate di regime, basta!



Ma infatti non ci crede nessuno...però che voglia garanzie immediate di spesa questo è certo.E non lo dico per autogasarmi ma perchè vuole uscirne come eroe,far vedere che ha venduto a gente ambiziosa...poi magari fra 2-3 anni spenderanno meno di Lotito ma all'inizio faranno i fenomeni.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Tempistiche compatibili con la nuova stagione' può voler dire tutto in un senso o nell'altro. Comunque c'è da trovare un allenatore e ricostruire la squadra. Parlo solo di campo e di questioni tecniche e non di passaggi societari. Su questo argomento aspetto speranzoso. Credo la ragnatela di contatti coi procuratori sia già stata tessuta e qualche calciatore già bloccato(kovacic?). La scelta dell'allenatore potrebbe farci capire e dedurre molte cose però misteriosamente ancora non si sa nulla a riguardo.
> Devo dire però che gli ambienti esterni a noi , che siano tifosi, giornalisti o addetti ai lavori, veramente danno poco credito a tutta questa storia. Speriamo siano solo marmotte , scoiattoli e castori intenti a rosicare per costruire una diga di invidia.


L'allenatore è già li che aspetta...Emery?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Su questo punto non c è da preoccuparsi...Fininvest nel comunicato disse ''tempistiche compatibili con la nuova stagione''.Berlusconi parla di 2 settimane.Galatioto con sicurezza e disinvoltura addirittura diceva che si chiudeva in 6 settimane ovvero i primi di giugno,o al massimo in 8.Logico che ai cinesi preme molto cominciare a programmare subito perchè c è molto da fare per ricostruire un identità.
> 
> Credo stiano solo bisticciando sul nodo presidenza onoraria.Alla fine arriveranno ad un compromesso.



Che i cinesi facciano sul serio io non ho minimamente dubbi. Pochi giorni fa una cordata cinese ha acquistato le quote di maggioranza di M&P Silva , il gruppo titolare dei diritti televisivi per la serie a all'estero. Tecnicamente la cina fa sul serio e ha già messo le mani sulla serie A italiana. Non so se i due eventi(questo passaggio e la nostra cessione) possano tra loro esser collegati ma il marchio italiano piace.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo dire però che gli ambienti esterni a noi , che siano tifosi, giornalisti o addetti ai lavori, veramente danno poco credito a tutta questa storia. Speriamo siano solo marmotte , scoiattoli e castori intenti a rosicare per costruire una diga di invidia.



Inizialmente sì, ma negli ultimi giorni, dopo le parole di Berlusconi, si stanno arrendendo un po' tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Inizialmente sì, ma negli ultimi giorni, dopo le parole di Berlusconi, si stanno arrendendo un po' tutti.



In tv ti garantisco che la notizia ha poco risalto. Ieri sera facevo un pò di zapping tra le trasmissioni sportive e ho notato questo pessimismo cosmico. Se ne parla relativamente poco e gli addetti ai lavori sono molto scettici o convinti che non se ne farà nulla. Forse per noi è meglio cosi, tutto sommato. Purtroppo la credibilità si guadagna coi fatti e non è che la storia possa rassicurare più di tanto. L'importante che stavolta ci sia la svolta. A me interessa solo questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi , *più di così cosa deve dire ???*



Sei semplice parole:
"Ho firmato la cessione del Milan"

Fino a che non leggo queste io non mi fiderò mai al 100% anche se ultimamente la strada pare in discesa finalmente, però finché nell'aria rimane la minaccia italmilan soffrirò sempre...


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In tv ti garantisco che la notizia ha poco risalto. Ieri sera facevo un pò di zapping tra le trasmissioni sportive e ho notato questo pessimismo cosmico. Se ne parla relativamente poco e gli addetti ai lavori sono molto scettici o convinti che non se ne farà nulla. Forse per noi è meglio cosi, tutto sommato. Purtroppo la credibilità si guadagna coi fatti e non è che la storia possa rassicurare più di tanto. L'importante che stavolta ci sia la svolta. A me interessa solo questo.


Io credo che i giornalisti sportivi di sky ecc..centrino con lo sport come io centro con l'alta finanza...la grande maggioranza sono solo adulatori gossippari che cavalcano l'onda,senza vero interesse per lo sport...e quindi ora va di moda la juve e solo la juve...il Milan è considerato quasi quanto la fiorentina attualmente.Non fa più notizia.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In tv ti garantisco che la notizia ha poco risalto. Ieri sera facevo un pò di zapping tra le trasmissioni sportive e ho notato questo pessimismo cosmico. Se ne parla relativamente poco e gli addetti ai lavori sono molto scettici o convinti che non se ne farà nulla. Forse per noi è meglio cosi, tutto sommato. Purtroppo la credibilità si guadagna coi fatti e non è che la storia possa rassicurare più di tanto. L'importante che stavolta ci sia la svolta. A me interessa solo questo.



Probabilmente perché l'anno scorso su Bee erano in molti gli ottimisti e hanno fatto una figura da cioccolatai..


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che i giornalisti sportivi di sky centrino con lo sport come io centro con l'alta finanza...la grande maggioranza sono solo adulatori gossippari che cavalcano l'onda,senza vero interesse per lo sport...e quindi ora va di moda la juve e solo la juve...il Milan è considerato quasi quanto la fiorentina attualmente.Non fa più notizia.



Non ti parlo solo di sky eh!!! Ho fatto un pò di zapping tra tutte le trasmissioni. 
Per quanto riguarda la comunicazione comunque la penso come te e tutto ciò mi fa riflettere su quanto siamo caduti in basso. A livello mediatico non contiamo più granchè.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente perché l'anno scorso su Bee erano in molti gli ottimisti e hanno fatto una figura da cioccolatai..



Non solo per il mancato passaggio dello scorso anno ma soprattutto per la credibilità di galliani e berlusconi. Hai visto ieri in diretta l'intervista di fabio fazio su rai tre ad allegri? Praticamente ha dato del rimbambito a berlusconi e Allegri non è stato da meno rispondendogli ad esplicita domanda sulle considerazioni calcistiche del nostro presidente. Visto dall'esterno non è che il duo nutra di grande considerazione e stima. E come dare loro torto???


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti parlo solo di sky eh!!! Ho fatto un pò di zapping tra tutte le trasmissioni.
> Per quanto riguarda la comunicazione comunque la penso come te e tutto ciò mi fa riflettere su quanto siamo caduti in basso. A livello mediatico non contiamo più granchè.


Ma si tutte le trasmissioni e Tg intendevo..l'unica che si salva ,anche se il conduttore è un pincopallino, è Sportitalia che perlomeno sta discutendo parecchio sull'argomento...il resto boh..ci hanno proprio dimenticati.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non solo per il mancato passaggio dello scorso anno ma soprattutto per la credibilità di galliani e berlusconi. Hai visto ieri in diretta l'intervista di fabio fazio su rai tre ad allegri? Praticamente ha dato del rimbambito a berlusconi e Allegri non è stato da meno rispondendogli ad esplicita domanda sulle considerazioni calcistiche del nostro presidente. Visto dall'esterno non è che il duo nutra di grande considerazione e stima. E come dare loro torto???



Beh, menomale che qualcuno esce fuori dal coro  di solito BeG vengono tenuti su un piedistallo dai media.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, menomale che qualcuno esce fuori dal coro  di solito BeG vengono tenuti su un piedistallo dai media.



Praticamente Fazio chiede ad allegri come si comportava quando berlusconi diceva una scemenza, sottolineando che non può essere perchè Berlusconi non dice MAI scemenze, allegri ridendo risponde che lo indirizzava....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Io seguo ogni tanto radio MilanInter, e anche li la gestione mi appare alquanto discutibile,
quello che mi fà arrabbiare è che prendono tutti per oro colato le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e le sue richieste alla nuova proprietà palesemente fasulle.
VIsto che sono certo che si tratti di giornalisti dotati di un minimo QI, è evidente il non voler interferire con analisi obiettive.

Se fossi in #Admin ci starei attento, rischia la gambizzazione, questo forum è l'unico organo d'informazione in cui viene permessa un pò d'informazione reale


----------



## Black (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nel CorSport odierno vengono riportate le frasi di Berlusconi e quella sul suo successore viene trascritta meglio infatti ora si comprende: «Loro (i cinesi; ndr) vogliono che io resti alla presidenza per tre anni - ha spiegato - Siamo arrivati alla fase decisiva, se i cinesi accettano le condizioni che abbiamo messo io sono spinto a trovare un successore adeguato per fari ripartire il Milan e farlo tornare ai vertici».
> *


*

a me fa un paura quel "se i cinesi accettano le condizioni"....

però dobbiamo anche dire che, fino a 10 giorni fa temevamo che la trattativa non potesse andare in porto per le sparate di Berlusconi contro la cessione. Ora che Silvio parla della cessione in maniera concreta temiamo quello che dice... direi che siamo sicuramente più vicino alla riuscita dell'operazione, ma ci vorrà ancora pazienza. dai che il 15 Giugno sta arrivando...*


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io seguo ogni tanto radio MilanInter, e anche li la gestione mi appare alquanto discutibile,
> quello che mi fà arrabbiare è che prendono tutti per oro colato le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e le sue richieste alla nuova proprietà palesemente fasulle.
> VIsto che sono certo che si tratti di giornalisti dotati di un minimo QI, è evidente il non voler interferire con analisi obiettive.
> 
> Se fossi in #Admin ci starei attento, rischia la gambizzazione, *questo forum è l'unico organo d'informazione in cui viene permessa un pò d'informazione reale*



  
Hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Servizio imbarazzante a SportMediaset di questo lecchino inebetito.


----------

